# Fledgling, White-Winged ALBINO Dove found



## AlbinoDove (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a picture of the dove that I found 3 days ago. He/She (I'm going to have trouble finding the gender since there really aren't any colors to help determine that at this point, haha) is doing incredibly well. As you can probably tell, there was a gash on the top of the head (deep, but small) and the beak has a crack in it with a bruise inside of the beak. That crack scabbed over nicely, and occasionally the little bird will open his mouth up really wide to stretch it since he tries not to put strain on his beak-crack. The gash is a lot better now than it was in that photo; I put hydrogen peroxide 3% on it and let it bubble, then washed it off, then repeated a few hours later. After that it scabbed over. I can only assume the injuries were NOT caused by a cat (even though it looks like something got the bird in a head-hold,) because if they were, the bird would be dead by now due to the disease cat bites cause in birds. I can get the little guy to eat 3-4 times a day, and afterwards I can get it to drink each time. I feed it Gerber baby food, which I noticed on the label has a lot of vitamins and iron. The bird lets me hold it, and occasionally it practices flying to and from my bed.

So evidentially, this bird is doing amazingly well. My question is, what can I do to KEEP it that way?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That is wonderful. You might get the dove some small bird seed, it looks old enough to practice on seeds and it might actually eat some. It is very important that you show the dove seeds and poke at the seeds with your finger since he is flying already. Proper seed is important. Also, you might want to check local laws on keeping white wing doves, because this one might not be releasable since he sounds tame. You wouldn't want to let him go and then have him landing on people's heads in the park.


----------

